# Elect. problem with auto sprinkler system



## Ronnie1a (Apr 8, 2011)

One of the electric valves with my sprinkler system does not seem to be working.  Can I simply hook up a volt meter to the wires that come from the control box to confirm it is getting power?  What kind of reading should I get?


----------



## Blue Jay (Apr 8, 2011)

Should be able to use a volt meter, as far as the voltage go's I would guess 12V but that is just a guess. If you have another one check it to see what you are looking at, or it would probably have a tag on it that would tell you the operating voltage and current.
Good Luck


----------



## Speedbump (Apr 9, 2011)

All the sprinkler timers I have worked with were 24 volt AC.  Usually when only one valve won't open it's because the little solonoid has gone bad.  Some valves you can change just that solonoid (if you can find one).


----------

